# MUDZILLAS



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Did a search but couldn't really find the info I was looking for. Do they run wide/tall? I ride alot of gravel bottom creeks how do they do in water? I'm running 30-11-14 Silverbacks and they do pretty good just thinking about making a change but don't wanna go backwards. The ones I've got a chance to trade for are 30" skinny/wide. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I ran a set of skinny 28's on the rear of my brute before I ran the laws. The only thing they lacked was the sidewall bite. Besides that I thought they were a good tire.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Personally I think they dig too much.

Stogi were you there the last time I rode TLane, Expat (chad) and his boy rode with us, and EXP had 30 MZ's on his brute w/ a lift, and couldnt climb out of those ruts in the woods... just kept digging and digging in at the end.

His boy came right behind him on stock height brute w/ 28" laws and walked right out the hole w/ no problem.

Watched it happen all day. That's why I dont like the MZ's. Now he seems to do well at the pond in the water where it had a good bottom.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

they dig to much if i were u i wouldnt do it id stay with ya backs or go with laws.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I would classify Mudzillas as a lighter but much more trail friendly version of the silverback. They do dig comparable to a silverback, but really they are a good mud tire and we ran them in skeg which you don't want to dig at all. They were VERY smooth to ride on and wore like iron, I personally like them but. There no outlaw, ive ridden on silverbacks,mudzillas and outlaws and no tire performs as well, outlaws will out shine them in every aspect, wearing, trail friendlyness, and in the mud. The only thing I regret about buying outlaws is that I didn't get a bigger size, I know it sounds like were preaching these tires up but it's no lie how good they are. The only mud tire I would trade for em would be silverbacks but ONLY if all you ride is hard bottom.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't ride much mud at all mainly creeks and alot of backroad night riding so I'm a little worried about the wearing factor. Also how do they run wide/tall? 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They always look wide to me in pictures. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The 12" wides run a bit wider the 10"s are about true to size. Ive only seen 28's not 30s though. The 28"s were about a true 28" maybe a tad smaller don't really remember.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

What about tread depth on the 30's I can't find any specs since they've been discontinued. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn2009 (Mar 23, 2012)

i run the 28s skinny and wide and they ran slightly big. I bought them because they would wear really well because i ride alot of gravel and pavement. Also, i was worried about breaking axles and tearing up cv joints. I noticed that the way the lugs are on the Mudzillas, they were curved off and couldnt really grab roots and stuff to snap an axle. (i could be wrong but thats how i see them). I would LOVE to go with some outlaws but i know they are made of soft rubber and ride fairly rough which takes a toll on your cv joints. I do kind of wish that i went to some 30s but i like the flotation on the 28s. ( i dont know if the flotation is better or worse on 30's since they are on 14s)


----------

